# Speaker placement?



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

I have the Onkyo HT S9300THX system and I have an issue. Since this system is a 7.1 surround sound system there should be 2 speakers in the rear of the seating area but I do not have a wall behind the seating area only a bar area. So here is my question. Do I put in 2 flush mount ceiling speakers in place of the ones that came with the system or do 2 speaker stands directly behind the seating area? :huh:


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I would use the system's speakers. Either put them on stands or hang them from ceiling.


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

gdstupak said:


> ... hang them from ceiling.


There are speaker mounting kits available that can be used for a ceiling install. In fact the speaker may even have the mounting holes you need predrilled on the back of the enclosure. Sanus has some tilting and swivel mounts to angle the speaker wherever you want it.


----------



## BMoore20 (May 25, 2011)

Well with my ceiling height at 6'7" I don't think hanging them on the ceiling will work for me. Unless I want to smash my head on them lol... Speaker stands sounds like it will be what I will try first. Thanks guys.


----------

